
Researchers “heal” destructive dendrite growth in lithium-metal batteries - xbmcuser
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/03/researchers-heal-destructive-dendrite-growth-in-lithium-metal-batteries/?amp=1
======
xbmcuser
This is a really interesting development as this is the major reason for
battery degradation over time if they solved it.

